# KRR - King River Resources



## System (22 November 2010)

Speewah Metals Ltd (SPM) was formerly known as NiPlats Australia Ltd (NIP).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the NIP thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8610


----------



## pacestick (24 November 2010)

*Re: SPM - Speewah Metals*

Vanadium Use Growing in Renewable Energy

Mon, Nov 15, 2010
Feature Articles, Vanadium Articles

By Damon van der Linde – Exclusive to Vanadium Investing News

LinkedIn 0diggsdigg   Share In recent years, demand for vanadium redox flow batteries has grown, especially as an energy storage technology complimentary to renewable energy generation. Vanadium redox batteries are well suited for use in large power storage applications, such as helping to average out energy generation sources with variable production, like wind or solar power. Recently, Ashlawn Energy LLC, presented their energy storage project that incorporates a vanadium redox flow battery technology to the Department of Energy (DOE) at the Energy Storage Systems Program annual conference in Washington, DC.

This regenerative fuel cell is capable of storing energy in multi-megawatt ranges and for durations from hours to days and from any available input source, both from the grid or renewable energy resources. Ashlawn currently has a demonstration project at a power plant in Ohio, showing how this transformational technology can reduce carbon emissions and significantly improve the plant’s efficiency. Multiple vanadium redox flow systems have been installed in Hungary, Turkey, Italy, USA, China, Kenya and remote areas of other African countries for renewable resources energy generation projects.

These systems are installed for a broad range of applications. Sixteen systems were installed in remote cellular telecommunication sites in Kenya with Safaricom Limited, the area’s leading mobile phone operator. The initial two systems have been operated by Safaricom for more than 3 years and have yielded results that include cutting diesel usage by over 65 percent.

The main advantages of the vanadium redox battery are that it can offer almost unlimited capacity simply by using larger and larger storage tanks, can be left completely discharged for long periods with no ill effects and can be recharged simply by replacing the electrolyte, if no power source is available to charge it. Other features that make this technology ideal for grid operations include the independent sizing of power and energy capacity, a long operating life, high efficiency and fast charging response.

Vanadium is well-established as a strategic metal that strengthens and hardens alloys like steel and is positioned to play a significant role in emerging battery technologies including electric cars and large-scale energy storage. Today, more than 95 percent of existing vanadium demand is from the global steel industry, driven by increased steel production primarily in China, India and the developing world. At the same time, various economic and legislative factors are increasing the use of vanadium in the steel industry, like stronger rebar in construction. As a result, the demand for vanadium is expected to grow at 7 percent each year from 2010 to 2025 based on the steel industry alone.

New demand channels for vanadium from battery manufacturers is expected to result in additional demand for vanadium, especially high purity vanadium, which is not always readily available in today’s market.

According to report published in July 2010, 98 percent of the world’s vanadium comes from only three countries: China, South Africa and Russia. Chinese share in the world vanadium production was about 37.04 percent in 2009. Russia’s one accounted for 25.93 percent, and South Africa contributed 35.19 percent to the total world vanadium production.

Questions about this article? Leave a comment below or contact our editorial team at editor@resourceinvestingnews.co

http://vanadiuminvestingnews.com/938/vanadium-use-growing-in-renewable-energy/


----------



## pacestick (18 February 2011)

*Re: SPM - Speewah Metals*

CFE has now sold out of SPM   The SP has been rising despite CFE selling It would seem likely to rise even more now without the downward pressure of a major shareholder selling out


----------



## drillinto (9 June 2012)

*Re: SPM - Speewah Metals*

June 06, 2012
Speewah Metals Has Its Foot Firmly On A Multi-Billion Dollar Resource, But Will Play A Waiting Game For The Time Being
By Our Man in Oz

The geology has been kind to Speewah Metals. The markets have not. So, even thought the company has its foot on a world-class titanium and vanadium deposit, it has opted for a go-slow development approach. “There’s no point in rushing to raise finance if Europe has shut up shop”, says Speewah chairman Tony Barton. “We’ve got plenty of preliminary studies to get on with, such as fine-tuning the processing technology, and looking at development options.”

The project in question is what geology students of some years ago, including Minesite’s Man in Oz, referred to as the Speewah Dome, a massive but complex structure containing a variety of minerals, including titanium, vanadium, fluorite and platinum group metals. The challenge, since the initial discovery of fluorite was made way back in 1905, has been to work out which mix of minerals will make the maximum profits for whoever owns the structure at any given time.

And, given that Speewah has geological similarities to the fabulously-rich Bushveld complex of South Africa, which hosts a prolific ring of platinum and chromite mines, it’s easy to understand why generations of explorers have tried to unlock its secrets.

Fluorite, the early target, never offered the depth of market It serves as a flux in steel-making, and can be used in speciality ceramics, but other uses are limited. The platinum metals tantalised for a while, but there simply isn’t the grade. Copper, gold and iron ore have also been found in the massive structure, which is estimated to contain billions of tonnes of potential mineralised material overall. But the commercialisation process that Speewah Metals will take will focus on the titanium and vanadium, with fluorite and iron ore as potentially useful by-products.

“We know we’re sitting on a world-class orebody”, says Tony, speaking from his car phone while driving to his farm in the south-west of Western Australia. “The challenge is getting the process and market-timing right.” There’s not a lot Tony can do to overcome uncertainty in the markets. Even BHP Billiton and Rio Tinto are putting some of their proposed developments on hold until a clearer picture emerges in Europe and China. But what can be done at is a fine-tuning of the proprietary acid-leach process which the company has developed with partners. It’s designed to produce a suite of three commodities: titanium, vanadium and iron ore.

As it currently stands, there’s not much point in drilling out much more of the resource, since the potential mine life is already measured at more than 100 years. Officially, the Speewah project contains 4.7 billion tonnes of material grading 0.3% vanadium pentoxide, and 2% per cent titanium dioxide, plus iron ore. When upgraded in concentrate the material assays 54% iron, 2.3% vanadium and 14.9% titanium dioxide. Fluorite remains on the Speewah menu too, with the latest resource estimate showing 6.7 million tonnes of calcium fluorite, which could be enough for a 10 year fluorite mine.

But the real value that’s being brought to the Speewah Dome by the company Tony heads is the customised process that will produce saleable products. Initially a titanium/vanadium/magnetite concentrate will be produced. That material then passes to a mixed chloride leach and solvent extraction stage, which the company has successfully tested at a small scale, and which is now being scaled up. The precise dimensions of the leach and solvent stage are likely to be determined by market demand for the end products.

One of the financial challenges confronting Speewah is that the development as proposed, before markets turned wobbly, has a capital cost estimate of around US$900 million. For that outlay, a world-class titanium/vanadium project will be created, mining an estimated 6.3 million tonnes of material from a pit with a very modest 0.5 strip ratio, to yield 4.2 million tonnes of ore. The first stage of processing would reduce that to 550,000 tonnes of concentrate, which would then pass through the chloride acid leach.

Financial models show that annual revenue from the mix of metals produced would be around A$569 million. With costs estimated to be around A$359 million, that would leave annual cash flow of around A$210 million and allow for a payback period of between four and five years. On those parameters the project has a notional value at an eight per cent discount rate of A$1.4 billion. Enticing as those numbers look, the reality is that Speewah faces a heavy lift to achieve them, especially as it is a small company currently valued on the ASX at A$20 million.

“I think we’re being realistic about what we can achieve in current conditions,” Tony says. “Right now, the lift is so heavy that we’re not even trying. Fortunately, the process we’ve chosen is modular, which means we do have the option of starting small and growing, which is what we’re looking at doing, perhaps with a major partner keen to get access to a supply of premium products.” In the meantime, the lull in world markets has allowed for a return to the financial and ore-processing drawing boards, to be sure that the company is ready for a rapid return when conditions improve.

Source >> www.minesite.com


----------



## pacestick (21 October 2013)

has risen strongly in reccent days on the basis of strong early gold and   copper samples plus chairman presenting  at a london conference  today . There has never been any problem with the quality of the assets but there has  been a problem in getting funding to develop them


----------



## Country Lad (28 October 2013)

Small break today while I wasn't watching, may be worth keeping an eye on it to see if it goes on with it.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## piggybank (29 October 2013)

11.5c has been a key support/resistance figure.


----------



## piggybank (31 October 2013)

Next resistance 14c...


----------



## pacestick (1 November 2013)

closed at 19 cents . REcent rise has  been on the basis  of chairmans report to london conference re  surface samples

http://www.brrmedia.co.uk/event/preview/kh4apepbhq/117160


----------



## piggybank (1 November 2013)

And to think that those fellow students who did geology must have had rocks in their head, have had the last laugh...

Today's announcements:-

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=KRC&E=ASX&N=655214

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=KRC&E=ASX&N=655210

Up 41% on increasing volume of nearly 4 million


----------



## Satriani (4 November 2013)

Watching this closely.. 
Voluntary trading halt/
Opinions?


----------



## Country Lad (4 November 2013)

Satriani said:


> Opinions?




Read the announcement and you can decide for yourself.


----------



## Satriani (4 November 2013)

Country Lad said:


> Read the announcement and you can decide for yourself.




sorry!
I'm not asking for advice. At that stage the announcement hadn't been released.

I'm new to trading, still feeling my way, thanks anyway.

The announcment made, to me, seemed to be a positive one. Conversely, share price has dropped since it was made. As I said, i'm inexperienced, but this makes no sense to me.


----------



## pixel (4 November 2013)

Satriani said:


> sorry!
> I'm not asking for advice. At that stage the announcement hadn't been released.
> 
> I'm new to trading, still feeling my way, thanks anyway.
> ...




Welcome to ASF, Satriani;
We all started trading at some time - some of us many years ago, others only recently.

With "surprise" announcements like today's, you will find quite often that investors with an eye close to the company will be set early. It's called "Buying the Rumour".
Technical traders are also on the ball.
So, when the announcement is made and all the excited late comers want a piece of the action, there is plenty of supply from speculators "Selling the Fact". And that is precisely what's been happening this morning: Those of us that bought last week's breakout (around 11c) were happy to share some with eager buyers for a quick 100 to 120% profit; Once the opening gap had been filled, some of us may even have started buying back at 19c what we sold at 23c or more.




If you want to see how such breakout trades continue over time, check out GGG's chart. They had a similar announcement-driven rally last week. Look where they're now...


----------



## Satriani (4 November 2013)

Thanks for the reply mate. I too bought at 10.5 cents and seen the announcement and bought some more at 25 expecting it to be driven up. Alas, not to be at this stage. It's a lesson learnt to see what the market is going to do before jumping.. I'm only holding 7000 shares, 5000 of which where bought at 10.5



pixel said:


> Welcome to ASF, Satriani;
> We all started trading at some time - some of us many years ago, others only recently.
> 
> With "surprise" announcements like today's, you will find quite often that investors with an eye close to the company will be set early. It's called "Buying the Rumour".
> ...


----------



## piggybank (4 November 2013)

Not unexpected - Speeding Ticket

http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=KRC&E=ASX&N=656437


----------



## Country Lad (4 November 2013)

Satriani said:


> The announcment made, to me, seemed to be a positive one. Conversely, share price has dropped since it was made. As I said, i'm inexperienced, but this makes no sense to me.




My take on the price movements would be:-

The price rise can be traced back to earlier announcements.  The one on 17 Oct didn't contain much info but for those people who either considered the area prospective or buy on the start of exploration drilling resulted in the first little jump on higher volume.  This was probably compounded by technical traders as it was a break up from a trending price.

By the time of the Activities Report on the 30th, the technical traders would see the possible break and there was a bit of additional volume at closing.  On the 31st, the next day after the activity report had been digested as positive, it opened a bit higher, was the technical break and away it went on higher volume probably based on expected good drilling results.

Then the inevitable jump on 1 Nov because of the media article, and higher volume because the latecomers didn't want to miss out, good drilling results were expected and it was a technical trade.

Today the drill results.  Pretty good without being outstanding.  Yep we expected these results so nothing new, no likely surprises for a while so better take profits.  Price drops.  Selling hasn't actually been that extreme and it will possibly end up around yesterdays close.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## pacestick (6 November 2013)

Melbourne cup may have affected volume  However fundamentally we are waiting on assay results 
Anyone who bought in at 2.5cents is smirking now I picked up some at  five cents  and am rapt


----------



## pixel (6 November 2013)

pacestick said:


> Melbourne cup may have affected volume  However fundamentally we are waiting on assay results
> Anyone who bought in at 2.5cents is smirking now I picked up some at  five cents  and am rapt



Regardless of fundamentals, these blow-off spikes follow the same technical pattern. 
The 2.5c buyers will be smirking even more because many of them would have sold for a hefty profit; maybe kept a few free-carried, or intend to buy back twice as many. I'll watch the range 11c to 15c.


----------



## pacestick (12 November 2013)

In a seven to ten day trading  halt while they wait for the assay results I dont know if that means the inital ones were real good or real bad


----------



## piggybank (13 December 2013)

Latest report - http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=KRC&E=ASX&N=660822

Well it was good whilst it lasted...


----------



## pacestick (1 April 2014)

31 March 2014
The Companies Manager
Australian Stock Exchange
Level 8 Exchange Plaza
2 The Esplanade
Perth WA 6000
CAPITAL RAISING
King River Copper Limited (ASX: KRC) announces that it is
completing arrangements for a capital raising of
$504,000 at 6.3 cents per share for the issue of 8,000,000 shares from sophisticated and professional investors.
The fund will be used for upcoming exploration activities and working capital.
The shares will be issued upon completion of the documentation.
Yours faithfully


----------



## pacestick (26 May 2014)

"King River Copper Limited (“King River” or “the Company”) (ASX: KRC) has noted today the increased interest and price movement of its shares.
The Company is not aware of any material information that has not been previously disclosed to shareholders.
The Company has not yet commenced drilling. The first drilling is planned to commence next
Wednesday, May 28 at the shear zone on Chapman Hills, followed by a diamond drilling program at the
Chapman outcrops.
The phase 1 drilling program will be spread over 7 different locations and is expected to take up to 6
weeks.
All drill core will be stored on site, then delivered to Perth early July for cutting and assaying.
Recent bulldozer work providing access to the 2 drill site locations at Chapman outcrops has exposed
further copper carbonate (malachite) in quartz veins and breccias that has been lodged for assaying. Any assay results received that are viewed by the company to be material will be released on receipt.
The Chairman, Anthony Barton is also presenting the company to a large group of London investors in
the evening of May 28.
There is no other information known to the company."


----------



## greggles (21 December 2017)

King River Copper seeing a flurry of activity after some encouraging drilling results at its Mt Remarkable Project:



> King River Copper Ltd (ASX:KRC) is pleased to announce that all drill assay results have been returned from the 2017 RC drill programmes at its Mt Remarkable Project, 200km south of Kununurra. Drilling during the year targeted multiple veins including the extension and confirmation drilling of some historical high-grade drill results at the Trudi vein. The recently reported scissor hole that returned returning 11m at 27.9g/t Gold (Au) (ASX announcement 27/11/17) has more than confirmed the excellent potential of this area.
> 
> The most recent drilling assays reported below have now extended the main Trudi vein system to a potential strike length of nearly 1km with mineralised intersections obtained 600m to the east and 100m to the west of the original historical drilling.
> 
> ...


----------



## greggles (16 January 2018)

King River Copper has been a great littler performer over the last month. When I last posted just before Christmas, it was 1.5c. Now it's 5.1c and has more than tripled in price. Nice work if you can get it.

Did anyone manage to get on this one?


----------



## greggles (26 February 2018)

King River soars on news of high-grade fluorspar deposit

Good news on Friday and a trading halt today for King River Copper. The trading halt was requested because "The Company is in the process of obtaining independent sign offs relating to a metallurgy update release on Vanadium purities."

Share price was 3.9c on Thursday and climbed to 5.7c today when the company went into the trading halt. Some good gains being made by KRC. Announcement on Wednesday should be interesting.


----------



## greggles (22 May 2018)

After reaching a high of 19c on 21 March, King River Copper has slowly retreated on low volume to 7c where it has found some support.

A Drilling Update released on 17 May concerning the company's Mt Remarkable project advised that drilling was well underway and the first 900m has been completed with 600 drill samples at the laboratory as of 16 May 2018. Results were due within the next two weeks, so they should be announced by the end of the month. The share price has moved up from 7c to 8.9c in anticipation of the release of those results.

The direction of the KRC share price in the short term will largely depend on the quality of the upcoming drilling results from Mt Remarkable.


----------



## greggles (10 July 2018)

Nice steady gains over the last couple of months for KRC. It has travelled from 7c in mid-May to 11c today, which would appear to be a resistance level.

Diamond drilling is continuing on the Trudi Vein at the company's Mt Remarkable Project and high grade assay results were announced on 28 June. There are assay results outstanding that should hopefully be released in the near future.


----------



## Trav. (3 November 2018)

KRC suffered a 39% fall after releasing their Vanadium Scoping Study for the Speewah deposit located in Kununurra. It appears the main driver for the fall was the estimate for the capital required as per below. But as expected the company release also suggests that the project is viable and will continue on with further devolpment...


----------



## doogie_goes_off (9 November 2018)

The capital numbers say it all.

https://stockhead.com.au/resources/...ng-vanadium-project-study-shares-get-pounded/


----------



## System (6 December 2018)

On December 4th, 2018, King River Copper Limited (KRC) changed its name and ASX code to King River Resources Limited (KRR).


----------



## UpTrendz (8 February 2021)

Is anyone on this one? Some chatter in other forums expecting big things


----------



## barney (8 February 2021)

UpTrendz said:


> Is anyone on this one? Some chatter in other forums expecting big things




Had a quick look.  

Modest Market Cap just under $50 million.  About $7 million in the bank, so there is room to move on good news if the Traders get involved again.


----------

